# Avalanche



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

We had so much snow last year I had a damn avalanche in my yard. Thank god no one was hurt.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

sdplowing;603435 said:


> We had so much snow last year I had a damn avalanche in my yard. Thank god no one was hurt.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

.........................


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

man, you are lucky. (nice dog)


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

Wicked pissah. GV, where the hell do you find this stuff?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

good thing you dont have too much time on your hands


----------

